# Aerolatte grinder ?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I have read a few reviews, and the odd comment on here - some making the point that they use the same burr set as the MC2. Are they any good for espresso ? I'm looking for a first grinder, and want to keep costs down so don't want get into Mignon territory just yet ! I see grinders tend to hold their value, so even if I use this for a year and then move up I'll be happy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much is it?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

£50 + postage. Used - but still pretty cheap


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Got a link, cant find anything on google?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

If I do that - and someone else buys it, I'll be furious! But here goes - just promise not to buy it if it looks a good deal!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aerolatte-Burr-Coffee-Grinder-/400780672227?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item5d5063bce3


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think its safe from anyone on here buying it!

Seems to have MC2 parts!

More than likely though you will buy it, and somebody will post an MC2 on here for an extra £20!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I think its safe from anyone on here buying it!


Is that your subtle way of saying its rubbish, even for a first grinder ?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I reckon that looks like a grinder that my friend was given "free" with a Rancillio Sylvia.

He used it for espresso for around six months and then upgraded to a Chinese Super Jolly "lookylikey", it was effective but slow.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Is that your subtle way of saying its rubbish, even for a first grinder ?


It doesnt look great...

All down to how quick you want one, or how much you want to spend, if you can just wait for an MC2 to come up it would be a better investment.

I would offer less for it and see what they say.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice - much appreciated. Isnt this the same burrs as the MC2 though ? And with it being stepped, it would be easier / quicker to switch between grinds for different beans ? (decaff for the kids etc)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's some opinion from Coffeegeek on the grinder.

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/worldregional/uk/75994


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks very positive there...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure anyone on here has one . There isn't a lot you can buy for £50 that is suitable for espresso , perhaps this is, perhaps it isn't ? With that burr set it's never going to be a world beater , but What the worst that can happen , you buy it , it's crap, flog it in for 30-40 on eBay and put it down to experience ...

Or offer £40 for it cheeky style, mc2 got for around £75-£100 and again aren't world beaters either ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stepped can be quicker to adjust, but hitting the sweet spot can be tricky.

Like i said, offer less, you never know!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Very true... I've thrown an offer over via email and will see. Shame he's not chosen to use the 'best offer' process...


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

someone else bought it... ah well.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

What's your budget for a grinder Neil?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

£80-100 would be nice. Any more and I'd be better waiting and spending £200 I think - but that could be a way off.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe go for a hasgrind, hand grinder at least you can still use it for other things if you do get a decent electric one


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got a rhino and get good results from that. But I'm quickly getting tired of hand grinding upto 4 doubles in a row when the whole family decides they want a cappuccino!


----------



## Frogskit (Aug 3, 2012)

Think I bought the said grinder...


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Grr! I was about to pull trigger but wanted some opinion first... Went to finally buy it and you'd beaten me by seconds!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Pretty limited under £100 maybe second hand mc2 I mini or heard good things about the greaf. Never tried any off them but seem to be cheapest that'll do espresso,

out it off interest has anyone tried this mod?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

The graef cm80? There's loads of those on eBay, but I'm struggling to find decent reviews. It's also pretty big. I like the look of the I mini.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Muddy250 has a cm800 perhaps drop him a line


----------

